# Internetverbindung im Schrebergarten



## rheumakay (9 September 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich beabsichtige eine Gartenbewässerung mit einer Logo /oder Wago/ oder.. zu realisieren.
Der Garten gehört zu einem Schrebergarten (dieser befindet sich dann auch noch in einem anderen Bundesland), somit kein vorhandenes Internet vorhanden.

Meine Frage ist, wie stelle ich eine Internetverbindung her, um diese bequem vom Büro aus zu steuern.
Mein Gedanke gaht an einen Router mit SIM-Karte ??

Habt ihr ein paar Tips für mich ?

Gruß Tom


----------



## Ph3niX (9 September 2020)

Wir nutzen für solche Anwendungen VPN Router von wieland mit SIM-Karte, ich glaube die ersten Zugänge über das Wieland-Portal sind auch kostenfrei, erst bei mehreren, nicht mehr nur privat nutzbaren Zugängen wirds irgendwann kostenpflichtig. Einrichtung ist super einfach und wir realisieren damit beispielsweise Zugriff via SmartClient auf Siemens ComfortPanel oder auch um mal eine kleine Änderung zu laden.


----------



## rheumakay (9 September 2020)

Hallo, hast du da einen genauen Typ? Was kostet der wohl?
Will natürlich nur schmales Geld ausgeben ;-)
Dachte an so etwas :
https://www.amazon.de/Gigabyte-4G-L...omputers&sprefix=router+,computers,-1&sr=1-20


----------



## Ph3niX (9 September 2020)

Preise kann ich dir da leider nicht nennen. Es ist natürlich industrielle Ware, denke Mal, dass es sich um mindestens 300€ handeln dürfte. Vorteil ist natürlich, dass mit VPN alles schon fast fertig konfiguriert ist, nur noch Stationen anlegen, beispielsweise ovpn-File rausladen und fertig.

Müsste dieser sein:
MOBILFUNKROUTER WIENET HSPA+ UR5I SLV2 ETH
Artikelnr. 83.041.0045.1

Hat auch digitalen Ausgang und Eingang, welche zum Beispiel mit einer SMS gesteuert werden könnten.


----------



## Matze001 (9 September 2020)

Es gibt doch von Vodafone und der Telekom LTE Boxen mit passenden Tarifen...

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Blockmove (10 September 2020)

Reicht dir da nicht ein SMS-Relais?
Preise so ab 130€. Dazu eine Prepaid-SIM.


----------



## rheumakay (10 September 2020)

Hallo Blockmove,
ist so ein SMS-Relais nicht ohne Intelligenz?
 Ich meine : Sende eine SMS "Garten Bewässern ein", nächste SMS "Garten Bewässern aus" ?? 
So ein bißchen "automatisieren"wäre schön schön (Startzeit Bewässern, Dauer Bewässern, Wiederholen am Tage)
 -> so wie es ja die gängigen Bewässerungscomputer auch können (nur halt ohne Fernzugriff)-

Hallo Matze,
was für eine LTE-Box meinst du da genau?Hast du da einen bestimmten Typ als Beispiel?

Gruß Tom


----------



## Matze001 (10 September 2020)

https://zuhauseplus.vodafone.de/gigacube/

https://www.telekom.de/unterwegs/speedbox

Nur so als Beispiele...

Gibt es eigtl. bei fast allen Anbietern... damit hast Du dann mal internet... vielleicht auch für andere Aktivitäten im Garten interessant.
Der Rest geht dann mit SPS / IOT-Device / etc. Themen wie VPN muss man dann aber noch klären 



Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Blockmove (10 September 2020)

rheumakay schrieb:


> Hallo Blockmove,
> ist so ein SMS-Relais nicht ohne Intelligenz?
> Ich meine : Sende eine SMS "Garten Bewässern ein", nächste SMS "Garten Bewässern aus" ??
> So ein bißchen "automatisieren"wäre schön schön (Startzeit Bewässern, Dauer Bewässern, Wiederholen am Tage)
> ...



SMS-Relais gibt es mit verschiedenen "Intelligenz-Stufen".
Zeitdauer / Schaltzeiten können selbst viele einfache. 
Ist aber schon ein paar Jahre her, dass ich das letzte verbaut hatte.
War so ähnlich wie das hier:


> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Alarm-GSM-Modul-Fernschaltmodul-universal-per-PC-programmierbar-4x-Ein-Ausgange/400329388689?hash=item5d357db291:g:GdgAAOSwV3Je~Dqa


----------



## rheumakay (10 September 2020)

Das SMS relais habe ich mir gerade mal angeschaut..und die Anleitung gelesen. So weit ok, aber die Zeiten kann man nur dann verändern, indem man sich mit einem PC anschließt. (Hintergrund: Der Garten befindet sich 400km entfernt und ich kann da nicht mal eben vorbei , um das zu ändern).


----------



## rheumakay (10 September 2020)

das hier:
https://www.automation24.de/gsm-gprs-kommunikationsmodul-siemens-logo-8-cmr2020-6gk7142-7bx00-0ax0
würde mir auch gefallen..aber zu teuer 230 für die Logo plus 70 die Antenne.

Es gibt ja etwas fertiges von Gardena, aber das geht ja nur mit vorhandenen Heimnetzwerk
https://www.gardena.com/de/produkte...steuerung/smart-sensor-control-set/967046701/


----------



## rheumakay (12 September 2020)

Ich habe mich schon einmal Zeitgleich nach Homematic Produkten umgeschaut.
Habe gestern einmal mit dem Support von ELV telefoniert...
Für mich käme daher folgende Anwendung in Frage (weil kostengünstigste / einfachste Art der Umsetzung):

Router mit LTE (benötige DAUERNDE Internetverbindung)
und
Homematic Acess Point
https://de.elv.com/homematic-ip-acc...MIyYCExqDj6wIVWRV7Ch0LUwVKEAYYASABEgJHnfD_BwE

Programmierung (wenn man es so nennen kann )und Bedienung erfogt ausschließlich über Smartphone/Tablet

Vielen Dank für eure zahlreichen Tips.
Immer wieder toll dieses Forum:grin:
Gruß Tom ...und ein sonniges WE


----------

